# FREE Giveaway - Wing Wavers Decoys is New Sponsor!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors, Wing Wavers Inc. located at www.wingwavers.com.

They make a line of string and wind motion decoys for Canadas, Snows, Mallards, and Crows. They also have a variety of accessories.

Joe at Wing Wavers has donated a FREE Canada Goose Wind Waver for a giveaway! New for 2006, this wind-driven decoy uses a bungee cord system to provide lifelike flapping! You can see more about this decoy at the link below:

Canada Goose Wind Waver Info

*For a chance to win the free Wind Waver, all you have to do is reply and welcome Wing Wavers Inc. as a sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors. I will draw 10 numbers at random based on the post number, and those 10 will be in the finalists on Monday. Each of those finalists will be designated a number. And as always, we'll have the NASDAQ closing cent decide that winner.*

So please make Wing Wavers feel welcome here at Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Mac (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome Wing wavers and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for being a sponsor Wing Wavers, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:welcome: Aboard!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome:

Thanks for sponsoring the site and the chance for a freeby! :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Welcome Wing Wavers and thanks for being a sponsor!


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

Welcome, great to have you on board!


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome to the most informative outdoors site you'll find!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Welcome aboard. Grab a chair and cup of coffee off the stove and we'll chat for a while.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Wingwavers


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome Wing Waivers and thanks for sponsoping a great site!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome wingwavers.


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

Welcome Wing Wavers Inc. Always glad to see a new sponsor!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Welcome Wing Wavers! Do your products actually work?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Thank you and Welcome!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you for the great gift. And welcome to the site.

chuck


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks! Welcome to the site!

Ryan


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Wing Wavers and Thanks :beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Welcome Wing Waver and thanks for being a sponsor!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks for the sponsorship, thanks for the chance and welcome!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Welcome to the site Wing Wavers


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome aboard Wing Wavers.


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

Welcome wing wavers and Mr. Joe S to the Nodakoutdoors website!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

:welcome:


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome! :beer:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Welcome Wing Wavers and Thank You! :beer:


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome and thanks


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Welcome Wing Wavers!!!

Thanks for sponsering NoDak Outdoors!

huntin1


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome Joe!

This is brody Chapman, i'll see ya at the game fair, you picked a good site to sponsor!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 23, 2003)

WELCOME, wing wavers!!!! Thanks for your sponsorship...... :beer:


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Welcome Wing Wavers and thanks for being a sponsor!

Spoiler92


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Welcome Wing wavers and thanks for being a sponsor 8) 
jP


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome aboard Wing Wavers, Enjoy your stay, Thanks again to both Chris and Wing Wavers. :beer:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Welcome and thanks for the sponsorship! Good hunting, Burl


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

Well welcome to the blind :beer:


----------



## Nate1983 (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome Wing Wavers :beer:


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Welcome and thanks!!!


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

Welcome Wing Wavers Inc. nice to have a new sponser!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Welcome to Nodak!


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

WELCOME to the best site ever.

-Dillon


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors


----------



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

Welcome,

Thanks for being a sponsor! :beer:


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

thanks and welcome

:beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

There have been 10 semi-finalists chosen...see URL below to see if you're up for a free decoy being drawn on Monday.
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=28015


----------

